# Weight of a honey frame



## Dubuquer (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't know about mediums but recall shallows weighing in at around 5 pounds.


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

I have to agree because a full shallow supers weight about 50lbs (if fully loaded) and they have 10 frames. However, my frames were only about 70-80% full this year. I would say that a deep would weigh about 80-90lbs. based upon the 40% increase in size of the frame.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

A nicely filled medium frame will net around 4 pounds give or take a half pound or so (depending on how much room they had to "fatten") shallows probably a half pound or so less.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What does it matter? Why do you need to know? Are you buying honey by the super and trying to estimate the amount of honey? Or is this simply trivial data?

You can always determine how much honey was in your combs by doing the math after extraction. But, to me, what is important is what is in the buckets or barrels, not what is in the comb.


----------



## Fogducker (May 6, 2010)

I'm about to extract my supers in about a month and find this information useful. 40-50 lbs/super, or 20 -25 pints +/-

Fog


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

I carried a medium hive box with 10 perfectly filled and capped frames of honey from the back yard to the house, and can tell you from this experience, it is very heavy!

Next time I am using the wheel barrel..


----------



## MsBlackwolf (Oct 19, 2010)

Fogducker said:


> I'm about to extract my supers in about a month and find this information useful. 40-50 lbs/super, or 20 -25 pints +/-
> 
> Fog


 A pint jar of honey (16 oz) weighs more than a pound, at least mine have.


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

Parke County Queen said:


> ... How much does a shallow and medium frame of honey weigh?... Thanks for any help.


Try this link, lot of good data here. I think it will give you your answer. http://www.beekeeping.com/goodies/conversions_bee.htm
If not I seem to remember that a full 10 frame deep is 90 lbs and I think a full 8 frame medium is 48 lbs. Remember to subtract the tare weight of the wood & wax. 

A US gallon of honey is 12 lbs. Therefore a pint of honey US is 24 ozs and a pound of honey US is 3/4 of a cup or 12 FLUID ozs. Hope this helps.


----------

